# GP-4600's ,,,, when



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Has anybody heard a release date for these cells ??


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

I have been running mine for 2 months now


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

Me too!


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Where did you get them and how's the performance ??


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

These bad boys are the best cells out there. If you haven't got em your not going to win!!!


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Where are you guys racing them? Didn't know they were leagal in any of the racing organizations yet? Ralf


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Don't know about being legal. I use them because they looked good on my GFX. That must be why they don't have labels on them.


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Sounds like you are not winning, just cheating. Ralf


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

lmao!


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

I have not been caught cheating ever!!!! Boy these packs sure have rip. I would think if I locked up my diff, she would wheelie


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

I had to install a wheelie bar myself to keep from doing back flips!


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

Just because someone has NOT gotten caught cheating doesn't mean they aren't a CHEATER! Also, I guess I am an old fogey but what does Imao mean? I get IMO (in my opinion), but Imao goes right over my head! Ralf


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

l=laughing m=my a=azz o=off


----------



## Ralf (Oct 19, 2001)

TANKS Ralf


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Yup the packs I have I discharge them for 400 secs before I run them to give everyone else a chance


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

Now I know why your car always looks tight! Must be a power push. 

Have you tried a 4600 combined with a cranked armature and step-up ESC? That should go good.


----------



## Speedy Pete (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmmm..... Im having flashbacks


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

Actually Tom with these new cells they actually have 6 cell voltage in a 4 cell pack no need to step up the voltage. It would be way to noticeable if I used one of those also. The cranked arm thing is way over rated, just take a tag out of a stock motor and put it on a 9 turn single arm and hold on tight. The only thing I wish was changed on these new cells is the colour of the shrink wrap. Why would a company shrink there cells in flourescent pink wrap. Oh well its a small price to pay for speed.


----------



## bojo (May 6, 2002)

pete you are useing 3200. and still winning


----------



## Speedy Pete (Nov 14, 2006)

2000 Ni-Cad's


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

The 3300 where the best batteries for there time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

You must not have any of these 4600's yet


----------



## hazeracing (Apr 9, 2006)

I have not got any gp 4600 but i did borrow a couple bs 4700 from brian and they were the shi* but i thought about it and just ran my own lipos they were bettere any way ........


----------



## tcian (Jul 20, 2006)

FoamDonut said:


> You must not have any of these 4600's yet


FOR THERE TIME AND NO I DONT MY SPONCER HAS NOT STARTED MATCHING THEM YET and there no legal yet only 4300s


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Does anyone have matched packs in the USA ?

Its just going to create another obstacle for the tracks as most will probably stay with the common 4200 rules.


But ,,, I'm sure IB will be out with one shortly.

GP won't get caught short again like they did with the 4300 cell !!!!


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

hazeracing said:


> I have not got any gp 4600 but i did borrow a couple bs 4700 from brian and they were the shi* but i thought about it and just ran my own lipos they were bettere any way ........


lmao! that's some funny shite right there!


----------



## rc midget (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow Wow


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

I cut these babies loose last night. Wow I broke the old track record by 2 laps in a 5 minute run. These are unreal


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 3, 2002)

FoamDonut said:


> I cut these babies loose last night. Wow I broke the old track record by 2 laps in a 5 minute run. These are unreal


 where did you get them


----------



## local nc driver (Mar 12, 2007)

aybe he no gonna tell us slow guys.....


----------



## FoamDonut (Sep 23, 2002)

OK I will let the secret out. These babies are home made. I took some really good old 1200's and some really good old 3300's and smashed them together and what came out of it was some really amazing 4600's. Now they have to be really good cells because as you can see 1200 + 3300 only equals 4500 but these babies are 4600's.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

FoamDonut said:


> OK I will let the secret out. These babies are home made. I took some really good old 1200's and some really good old 3300's and smashed them together and what came out of it was some really amazing 4600's. Now they have to be really good cells because as you can see 1200 + 3300 only equals 4500 but these babies are 4600's.


roflmao!!!!!   :thumbsup:


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

my leg hurts....feels like its been yanked out of socket.


----------

